# Buying a used car in Dubai while staying in Sharjah on an Abu Dhabi visa



## O3asap (12 mo ago)

Hi. I plan to buy a used car with Dubai registration, but I have a residence visa issued from Abu dhabi. I stay in Sharjah, but the tenancy contract is in my wife's name. Can I register this car in Sharjah?


----------

